# Gills in the wood



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Really hit the gills good yesterday at Berlin, they were right inside the wood and willows I've been dippin for crappie. I really never targeted them this way and was quite surprised. Is this a common thing from year to year before the spawn? They were packed in like 10 fish per each opening with the openings only about 5' apart. Was in waders in about 3' to 4' of water with more of a muddy bottom maybe 50 yds. from sand and rock bottoms. They were big and didn't like being fooled by the black ant and maggots, they wrapped me around the sticks, zigged and zagged, and came out the water all PO'd looking. Not that I really know what a fish thinks by his facial expression, but if I were to guess, that's what these were thinking.
________
Gm 2300 Engine


----------



## Supersnagger (Mar 30, 2009)

great job keep nailing the gills


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Lol nice expression quote


----------

